# What IS a wet molt?



## LeonardSneed (Jun 26, 2011)

I am just curious. I've read a few threads about them, but no one ever responds to the questions of what one exactly is, how its caused, prevented, etc. It would be nice for future reference so if possible, I can prevent it from happening to my current and future T's.


----------



## Hobo (Jun 26, 2011)

LeonardSneed said:


> I am just curious. I've read a few threads about them, but no one ever responds to the questions of what one exactly is, how its caused, prevented, etc. It would be nice for future reference so if possible, I can prevent it from happening to my current and future T's.


I don't think anyone knows for sure what causes it, or how to prevent/treat it, but from what I've read it's a catch all term for when a spider molts and it appears it's new exoskeleton wasn't fully developed and looks/is wet.


----------



## LV-426 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hobo said:


> I don't think anyone knows for sure what causes it, or how to prevent/treat it, but from what I've read it's a catch all term for when a spider molts and it appears it's new exoskeleton wasn't fully developed and looks/is wet.


i think that is the most clearest answer i have seen on the subject


----------



## skar (Jun 26, 2011)

Isn't it usually associated with giving the T/s vertebrates as food ?


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jun 26, 2011)

skar said:


> Isn't it usually associated with giving the T/s vertebrates as food ?


Not particularly. That can just cause a 'bad' molt, not necessarily a 'wet' molt.


----------



## esotericman (Jun 27, 2011)

They often result from falling injuries, when fluid leaks between the new developing and old exoskeleton.  The reason people can not easily point at the how or why is because they don't understand that molting is a several week or month process, not just the few weeks we can see it.  Seventy-five percent or so of them are reported in arboreal species.

I'd suggest getting off vBulletin based searches and hit google, and look around.  You'll find some great threads on many sites to read at your leisure.  I normally don't just say "search" but honestly, I don't have the time to retype all information, which IS out there, nor find the threads.  Although it would be great if others could link those.

Lastly, if you are very careful with humidity and do not push too much food, they're not lethal.


----------



## Gem Girl (Apr 2, 2013)

*About Wet Molts*



skar said:


> Isn't it usually associated with giving the T/s vertebrates as food ?


Yes it certainly is. That is the reason that I don't feed my 21 T's any pinky mice, only crickets.


----------



## FearNot (Apr 2, 2013)

Gem Girl said:


> Yes it certainly is. That is the reason that I don't feed my 21 T's any pinky mice, only crickets.


Actually, nobody knows 'certainly' whether it does or not.

http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/CalciumMoltMyth.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

